# Atlantic City July 20-24.  Wyndham or Atlantic Palace or Marioott



## stevio99 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi.

Lookin for something in Atlantic City for July20-24. Prefer Wyndham Skyline tower or Atlantic Palace or Marriott in Brigantine, but will be open to others as well (i.e. Fantasea)

Thanks!


----------



## stevio99 (Jun 7, 2016)

Bump!  bump!


----------



## stevio99 (Jun 9, 2016)

Another bump!


----------



## stevio99 (Jun 12, 2016)

Bump again!


----------



## stevio99 (Jun 21, 2016)

rebump again


----------



## ownsmany (Jun 23, 2016)

Sending you a pm


----------



## stevio99 (Jun 24, 2016)

Managed to get the 22-24 covered. Still looking for July 20-22.  Started a new thread to reflect this


----------



## stevio99 (Jun 25, 2016)

No longer needed! Thanks everyone who replied! Got lucky and somehow got a OGS hit on RCI (in very high season) to cover the weekend, then filled rest via wyndham.


----------

